# MullowayingMangos''0" Water Police "1"



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hopes were high with the weather looking fine for a night fish and plenty of fresh squids for bait. Had a recce up and down the river and all looked ready for a mighty Mulloway assult. Mushi turned up and was soon on the water. A quick talk on tactics and it was off upstream from the Bolte towards the Charles Grimes. I had a rod out trolling a HB and a full squid on the downrigger trolled a couple of feet of the bottom. Mushi was trolling HB's. Returning empty handed a couple of hours later, more tactical talk had us trolling again downstream this time to the Westgate and the mouth of the Maribynong river. I worked the sth side and mushi took the nth.

Plenty of traffic on the water being a Saturday night, mainly party boats moving up and down. Had a visit form the Water Police, 2 nice chaps, 1 a Hobie nut  they had been getting calls re 2 poorly lit kayakers up and down the river in the pitch black (black moon ) conditions. Had a friendly chat and a change of plans. Was going to head back to the Bolte, anchor up in a well lit area and baitfish for the rest of the night. 45 mins later almost back another visit from the boys in blue, more complaints, too hard to see. They took off downstream again and this time as I was almost under the Bolte, you guessed it back again, only this time tied up at OUR dock.

All of a sudden Mushis Espri comes over the side and a bemused Mushi climbs onto the dock. Reflecting later amidst much laughter Mushi had thought of asking the boys to pose for a photo putting the Espri back in the drink. Thought better of it though. The boys were genuinely concerned for our safety and copping lots of calls from the large boat operators, who were also just concerned for our wellbeing. 
Another plan quickly hatched to keep us on the water got the thumbs down from the Water Police and we were persuaded to call it a night.

Laws breached included: No allround white light (Mushi), fishing within the shipping channel (both), not keeping minimum 50 metres from docks in security zone (both) Not keeping to the correct side of river re direction heading (me) tied off to nav beacon (mushi) blindspots in allround white light (me).......................

Not bad for a couple of guys just out to try and catch a fish!! Still, another top night on the water, all things considered. Pulled the pin about 10.30pm. Great fishing with you Mushi, had an absolute ball. Next time come out with me shark fishing in Westernport Bay where its safe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Steve.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Thats funny, All these complaints that you're hard to see obviously means that they can see you. Maybe no lights at all would be better.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Ohhh geez Steve, I didn't see our night unfolding the way it did :shock: I was close to asking if I could take a photo with my yak on the Police boat, but yeah didn't quite have the balls :? :lol:

As we were slow trolling our way down towards the Marybrinong, the fun time mood was set as the Village People's "In the Navy" was blasted across the Yarra from a party boat. Another party boat had lovely drunk female patron telling me i was lost and that Tasmania was "that way" :? Both new yak fishing experiences.

I was half expecting a hit as I trolled a 5inch black/grey paddle tail squidgee and a 12.5cm gold/black RMG scorpion. It was a great trolling scenario, i was able to work the edge of the shadow along the wharfs, for hundreds of metres at a time, with plenty of ambush points.

I reached the spot i was after - a shallow bank next to the mouth of the Marybrinong. Looked across the river (200m?) to see the water police talking to Steve. Tied up to a channel marker for a few mins while i rigged up a squid. The boys in blue soon came over before i got a chance to wet the squid  They were friendly enough but told me they were going to put my yak onto their boat and take me back to the Bolte where we had launched :shock: I wasn't in a position to argue, so i happily obliged amongst quite a few "sorrys" and "thanks' ". It sounds like they got a sh*tload of calls about us.

Like we talked about back at base, neither of us felt unsafe at all, and felt pretty much in control at all times. We stuck to the edges where only yaks would go, and even if they couldn't see us, we could always see other boats. It was good fun getting up close to the container loading area, getting to see it all happening at nights under the lights. I know the police, and the part/cruise boats that called them, were just looking out for us. We got told to stick to around the Bolte Bridge and pretty much upstream from there.

My lighting was pretty piss poor. I normally always have an all-round white light, but couldn't find the base of it :? . Made it to whitworths, at about 4.30 only to find the bastards closed at 12.30 on saturdays  Managed to go into Rays outdoors and at a pinch i was left some big glow sticks taped around the back of the yak. Also had lantern and head light. My fault for poor prep! The amount of various lights around the waterway there is ridiculous. Its hard to make out anything on the water, with all the relections etc. And tying up to the nav marker, yeah my bad for that. But when they made that law, i'd guess it was more for large boats tying up and obscuring it, rather than a tiny little yak! The cops took both our details down and fingers crossed theres no calls or fines sent in the mail, as they said they'd have to tell the sergeant.

All that said, I'm still keen to score a Melbourne Mulloway  ! Big thanks to Steve (Kingfisher) for certainly a memorable night on the water. Great to meet you mate, and yes i'm keen to take to your much more secluded WPB gummy waters


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

What do we do with you law breaking mango kayak gangs :shock: next thing you be running rackets around the docks :lol:

Sounds like an eventful night guys even without any fish. If you had been anywhere else they probably wouldn't have even bothered you. I have been on a couple of overnight kayak events and the standard night lights are glow sticks. Don't know about the law down there but rowing powered vessels in NSW only need a torch not an all round. But i don't know if this changes once anchored.

Cheers Dave


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had an eventful night!

I know that we should all make sure that we are *as safe as possible* and not give our sport a bad name, however, my recollection of the Vic Rec Boat Safety Handbook is that non-powered vessels under 7 metres in length are not required to carry the normal navigation lights. A torch is sufficient - to be exhibited "in time to avoid a collision". The minimum safety equipment for a canoe or kayak does not even include a waterproof torch unless you intend to go more than 2 nautical miles off shore. Refer to pages 19 and 59 of the handbook.

Did the Police actually tell that you were not carrying the right safety gear?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like a fun night guys. Imagine how friendly the cops would have been if Squizzy Taylor was with you 

An allround white light is a good idea, regardless of the minimum requirements. Some reflective tape doesn't go astray either.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Peril said:


> An allround white light is a good idea, regardless of the minimum requirements. Some reflective tape doesn't go astray either.


I with Peril on this one. In fact for the Docklands I would be investing in one of these LED lights

http://www.ledshoponline.com/marine_led.htm

Kevin has one of these and I'm thinking of getting one for the Snapper season.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah i definitely agree a decent all round white light should be used (and i normally do  !). Regarding the actual laws, yeah by law you don't actually need an all round white light. Mr Plod just rang me up, and told me (even though at the time he reckoned we DID need one). He also let me know that tying up to the nav marker is going to sting me $134  STOKED  !

He was actually very nice on the phone, and said sorry a few times for having to fine me. He reckons he had to because Port Control could see me from their tower. So they need to see some some of action occurs. Oh well, now i've well and truely learnt my lesson, i was doing the wrong thing so i've gotta cop it. I'd definitely like to keep the run ins with the law to a minimum so all of us yakkers can continue to get around as we do, without any new restrictions (big apologies if our outing has done any harm)

I think i might go for some reflective tape too Peril. And most likely get one of those LED lights Hoit.

Right now i'd just like to catch me a fish off my kayak


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like you boys had a nightmare  . At least the police didn't give you too much grief by the sounds of things. Maybe one of these will help next time? Might help with getting some fresh squid too!








8) 8) 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a busy night gents....and a ya really whipped up some new offences for us at akff :wink: :shock: :shock:. Re blindspots in an all around white light, does that mean a crate or body was blocking it from view from some angle? I guess that ones redundant if by law ya don't need one anyways. Sorry to hear about the fine Mushi, although I understand the need for the water police to be seen taking action if complaints were made. Ya biggest mistake though, was not asking to see the drunken young ladies map to help ya out navigation wise. I guess there's always the Patto for chasing those mulloway


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Pity about the lack of fish, but would have been a great experience none the less  Good reports.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Classic report fellas, I guess it is good that the water cops were looking out for you. Well done for having a crack.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Poddy that Tassie map would have been very helpful! :lol: :lol:

Yeah all in all it was a memorable night, and good fun. Regarding the blindspot the cops mentioned on Steve's light, it was due to an elbow join at the top of his light pole, so the light was mounted on its side, meaning the elbow obscured it at the right angle. But yeah like you said, it's not a law.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Sounds like a quiet night for the Police. Are you sure they didn't breath test you as well? In relation to the light, I have one of those cheap (suction capping) white lights taped to a lenth of plastic plumbers pipe, which I sit in my crate rod storage holders for night kayakking. It works well with good clearance and doesn't blind you as its behind you. These navigation lights are common at most boating supplies. Paul


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

I made up this light months ago total cost approx $5 plus some PVC pipe offcut. LED and battery holder from DSE. All sits in rear rod holder and light sits approx 1.02 metres above deck of yak. Takes 2 x AA batteries which have so far lasted for two all night sessions. I have been told that I should have put a diode in the circuit somewhere to cut down battery drain - but I don't know about this side of things - light has lasted pretty well so far.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Been a while boys , next time try the moonee ponds creek under the bolte, cops can't get in there no boat can, mulloway certainly do. You would have missed the entrance it's at dock 21 i think near where the concrete was is near the small platform to the nth. rods need to be down though cos of the steel support beams .


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

We had a chat about the Moonee Ponds Ck, as we ended up launching just next to it. So they definitley frequent the creek too ?


----------

